# Lagom P64 vs DF64 vs DF64p



## sokoma (May 13, 2020)

Hi,

I am looking to replace my Baratza Sette 270 with a new single dose grinder. I am hesitating to buy a Lagom P64 vs a DF64 vs a DF64P with SSP blades.

I am 100% espresso drinker, c.2 a days. I drink mostly light / medium roast. I would like to buy a grinder that will fix me for a while (without having to upgrade)!

I don't mind paying for the p64 but 2k for 2 espressos a day might be overkilling it... How different are the DF64 / DF64P vs the Lagom? Does the lowest RPM really makes a difference? I saw the comments from the real prometheus on youtube comparing the D64P vs Lagom p64 where he was saying that those were very similar in terms of taste...

What do you guys think?


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

I haven’t used a DF64 so I can only talk from ownership of my Lagom P64.

I love it! Personally I don’t have any negatives about it. I opted for the SSP HU burrs and love the espresso it can make.

The build quality is excellent and nearly two years of ownership and daily use there’s no sign of wear.

Hopefully there’s someone on here who has used both and can share their experiences.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

If you truly have the money then a P64 is going to give you the most premium experience for 64mm burrs.

If you don't mind the aesthetic then something like the DF64P is going to be fine for espresso range. You won't notice a difference in cup, it's purely an experiential thing. The DF64P may need some tools to reset the zero if you swap for burrs of a different thickness to stock. The DF64 is also very capable but you will need a few modifications to make it perform well for single dose, a 3D printed chute and anti-popcorn device and then it will give you less then 0.1g retention with only rdt and no bellows.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I too am very curious about the DF64P as it seems to correct a lot of things from the standard DF64. Hoping to see a few more reviews soon.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

I just received my P64 today, it really is a beautiful thing and the exchange rate is very good today. You'd save £100 over what I paid months bank because of it. Not sure how common knowledge this is but the grinder isn't declared at full value so you don't pay tax on duty on the full value.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I recently purchased the DF64P and whilst it’s early days I am super impressed. It’s built very well, grinds quickly, isn’t too loud and produces lovely coffee.


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

Kyle, where did you get your DF64 from?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

jackspro said:


> Kyle, where did you get your DF64 from?


Apologies, I didnt see this reply, I got it from Bella Barista. Thinking of making a thread for it if people want to know more about it.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Kyle T said:


> ...Thinking of making a thread for it if people want to know more about it.


Yes please


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

Kyle T said:


> Apologies, I didnt see this reply, I got it from Bella Barista. Thinking of making a thread for it if people want to know more about it.


Thanks Kyle. I did a little digging and seems there are only a couple places UK you can buy from. You can however buy them direct from China. It's becoming quite a talked about option, so a thread would be good.


----------

